# Lodging a cheque made out to "Cash"



## europhile (24 Oct 2008)

I recently lodged a cheque to the joint account of my husband and myself which was made out to Cash.  The cheque was written from my husband's personal current account.  It was returned to us and we were told we could not lodge a cheque made out to Cash.  Is this a new thing?


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (24 Oct 2008)

I lodge cash cheques all the time .Including yesterday in AIB in Raheny so unless its a new rule I would follow it up with an inquiry .


----------



## europhile (24 Oct 2008)

It was Permanent TSB.


----------



## juke (24 Oct 2008)

Don't know where I got this from, but I thought that "cash" cheques were stopped c. 12 months ago - I  bank with UB


----------



## europhile (24 Oct 2008)

First time it's happened to me.


----------



## SlurrySlump (25 Oct 2008)

europhile said:


> I recently lodged a cheque to the joint account of my husband and myself which was made out to Cash. The cheque was written from my husband's personal current account. It was returned to us and we were told we could not lodge a cheque made out to Cash. Is this a new thing?


 
My understanding is that once a cheque made payable to "cash" has sufficient funds in the account to meet it, it has to be cashed. It doesn't even have to be endorsed nor can a "stop" be put on it.
I would have thought that if you were lodging it to another account in a different bank than the drawers bank you would have to endorse it.
 If both accounts were in the same bank then it would be easy for your bank to check to see if there were "cash" funds to meet it and let the transaction continue.

Either way they treated you pretty awful by returning it unpaid. I would chase it up.


----------



## Mpsox (27 Oct 2008)

If the cheque was crossed "ac payee only" then technically speaking the bank were right to return it as such cheque should only be lodged to an account in the payees name, (which in this case was cash)

I'm not clear from your post if the cheque bounced or if they simply refused to accept it. Cheques payable to cash can be bounced if the fundas aren't there to meet it or for technical reasons such as out of date


----------



## europhile (27 Oct 2008)

It didn't bounce; they just refused to accept it.  It was neither crossed nor out of date and there were funds to meet it.

I went into Bank of Ireland the following day and asked if I could lodge it to my account and they said "No bother".  I asked if they were sure as it was made out to Cash and they said "Of course, whyever not?".


----------

